
Is Wikipedia heading for bust? Scientists Search for Answers - newacc
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/clay-dillow/culture-buffet/wikipedia-decline-scientists-search-answers-wikipedias-numbers
======
gjm11
The evidence, supposedly, is that the number of edits per unit time and the
number of editors active in any given month have levelled off. This,
supposedly, indicates that Wikipedia might be "in decline".

In other news, it's been several years since my height increased, but I'm not
planning to get fitted for a coffin just yet.

There's some less stupid commentary on the change in Wikipedia's editing
patterns at [http://asc-parc.blogspot.com/2009/07/part-1-slowing-
growth-o...](http://asc-parc.blogspot.com/2009/07/part-1-slowing-growth-of-
wikipedia-some.html) (by the same researcher whose findings prompted the
fastcompany article; this is linked from the bottom of that article).

------
bitwize
"Is Wikipedia heading for bust?"

"How America Will End"

What's next, news.yc -- wouldn't-the-world-be-such-a-wonderful-place-if-all-
humans-suddenly-vanished speculative stories upmodded to hell, as on Reddit?

